# Sad- must give up my cockatiel.



## aka_me (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a sad post for me to write.  My husband and I got a cockatiel when we were first married. I'd had a couple of cockatiels growing up and loved their personalities so I wanted to share that with my husband. The bird I chose was being sold much too young- she couldn't even climb the bars of her cage and could barely grip enough to step up. I really feel like we saved her from a very sad existence. In return, she has been extremely affectionate and attached to us. She can hear and recognize my husband's car coming down the road before our dog even hears it! She lets out some very happy screams because she loves her daddy. That is actually the reason I have to write this post. She's very vocal, but doesn't know how to do anything except loud calls or screams- she doesn't whistle or chirp. She welcomes us loudly whenever we come home, and she doesn't like us to leave the room she is in- she calls after us until we come back. Now, though, my husband and I are expecting and our house is so small that the bird will be too loud for the baby. It's naps and sleep will be interrupted. I didn't anticipate this when we brought Georgie home because none of my other birds were so loud. I feel so bad about needing to give her up, and I want to make sure she goes to someone who knows and loves cockatiels. I was hoping that someone here might like to have a new friend in their home. I didn't see that this type of message was banned, and I hope I'm not breaking any rules. I just want to see my bird happy and loved. We are in the Mobile, AL area. Thanks.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Babies are very adaptable, and if they live in a noisy home they'll learn to sleep through the noise. It's the babies in a very quiet house who tend to wake up at the least little sound. So consider keeping the bird at least until the baby is born and see how things work out.

Of course your chances of success will be better if the baby isn't sleeping in the same room the bird is in. If there's a door between them that can be closed, that won't hurt either.

I didn't have cockatiels when my son was born but he slept through some interesting things such as (1)vacuuming the floor of the room and (2) nails being pounded into the exterior side of the room's wall. He's an adult now and has slept through several cockatiels having a shriekfest in the same room.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree. The baby can hear more than you think of what's going on around YOU, and will be used to the bird's noises long before he/she is born, so the bird will probably not bother the baby a bit.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Tielfan made a very good point there. I believe babies can adapt to their environment very well too. My Mom has been taking care of my little 4-month-old niece during the day since she was 1 month. She'd be talking on the phone with the speaker on (and that can be pretty loud), listen to the music, typing, etc. with my niece sleeping right next by & that has never been a problem. My birds would make tons of noise too...and yes, my tiel has such a strong bond with us & he does call/scream for attention just like yours, sometimes constantly until we play with him.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I agree with tielfan. I am all for you trying to keep your Tiel.
The other thing is, maybe getting another Tiel as company, that's if you have the room.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

Even though I don't have kids, so probably in the minority here, all of my friends do and they carry on their normal lives with the baby, the baby will sleep in the same room with the TV blaring and having dinner etc and it doesn't bother the kid one bit. In fact, I believe (as my friends do) getting them used to noise makes them better sound sleepers, rather than light, which works out wonders in the long run. My mum did the exact same thing with us kids, and I can sleep even through a cyclone, whilst my bf is the opposite- he will wake up at a pin drop.
The other advantage, I believe (though not sure!), in having pets with babies is that they not only develop better social skills and helps their immune system & reduces the risk of allergies. Perhaps someone on this forum has more knowledge about this than me...
Anyways that's my 2 cents


----------



## Elysahbeth (Mar 29, 2010)

From my experience ( I have a 4 year old) getting a baby to learn to sleep with noise around is the best thing for you and the baby. There will be times when its bubbas nap time when you have to be out somewhere and have no control over the level of noise or when you have to do cleaning and if bubs can sleep through that it will make life so much easier. I thought possibly making bubbas daytime naps time for the cockatiel to get some outside time? I dont know if thats an option? Whatever your decision comes to all the best to you


----------

